# What size ATV



## Fwilamosky

I'm thinking about buying a atv for snow removal in the next few weeks here in Ohio. My question is do I buy used and save some cash or finance a new one? Also, what size atv would be ideal for snow, 350,450,700??Any input would help. 

I'm mainly doing driveways and 2 smaller commercial lots


----------



## My07Brute

If all you doing with it is plowing, anything over 500 is a waste.

If you plan on riding it year round and plowing, look at 650 and up (yes overkill, but tons more fun)


----------



## Antlerart06

500 or bigger
All depends how much money you have
Bigger you get the better traction you will get


----------



## ScubaSteve728

i have a 360 prairie and its awesome no problems plenty of power all year long. ive plowed over 12 inches of snow with no problem before 
tires and plow size matter also but with some sand bags on the racks you get much better traction also


----------



## plowin-fire

Go 800cc. I like it for the extra weight. The power is nice too... Thinking of upgrading to the new 1000cc Can Am as well. Buy a new one and pay cash...


----------



## bullseye

I have plowed personally and professionally with everything from a ATC 200 with a homemade plow (worked wwwwwwway better than I ever thought it would)....to a Honda 350es..........to my present machine - a 08 Honda 420es. You can plow with anything really !!! CC size is just what you can afford. People that tell you the bigger the better have proably never used a smaller displacement machine.
I find my 420 can push a mountain of snow. I have a "Moose County Plow". And I have pushed huge amounts of snow with this set-up !! My Dad has my old quad - 03 Honda 350 with a "Moose County Plow" as well. It is mind-blowing how much snow these machines can push. The small physical size of the 420 and 350 make moving around really handy. Easy to get around things and easy to get close to buildings and such !! I also have found the power from these two machines has been more than adequate....I have never needed or had a need for more power when plowing.
Traction will be the biggest weakness for plowing. Better tires and weight on the racks will help lots!! 
Hope my opinion helps !!


----------



## Antlerart06

bullseye;1511852 said:


> I have plowed personally and professionally with everything from a ATC 200 with a homemade plow (worked wwwwwwway better than I ever thought it would)....to a Honda 350es..........to my present machine - a 08 Honda 420es. You can plow with anything really !!! CC size is just what you can afford. People that tell you the bigger the better have proably never used a smaller displacement machine.
> I find my 420 can push a mountain of snow. I have a "Moose County Plow". And I have pushed huge amounts of snow with this set-up !! My Dad has my old quad - 03 Honda 350 with a "Moose County Plow" as well. It is mind-blowing how much snow these machines can push. The small physical size of the 420 and 350 make moving around really handy. Easy to get around things and easy to get close to buildings and such !! I also have found the power from these two machines has been more than adequate....I have never needed or had a need for more power when plowing.
> Traction will be the biggest weakness for plowing. Better tires and weight on the racks will help lots!!
> Hope my opinion helps !!


I have plowed with old Honda and yamaha traction was a problem My polaris sportsman dont need extra weight and lock it in all 4 wheels pulls unlike the old honda and yamaha
only 3 wheels pull with there limited slip front ends

To OP make sure you get one thats a true 4x4 or make sure it has a locker in the front end


----------



## Fwilamosky

Thanks for all the input, I need another quad for our farm and I don't feel like putting a plow my new truck this year. Here is what i found: http://chillicothe.craigslist.org/mcy/3391657941.html I'm going to look at it tomorrow and maybe buy it.

What does everyone think?


----------



## jasonv

There is absolutely no point in a 4-wheeler over 400cc. You don't gain anything at all. A few of the manufacturers are using the "ours has more power" BS to sell them to stupid people. The reality is that a 400 can go anywhere a bigger one can go, can do just as much work as a bigger one can do, can keep up with the bigger ones, and is a WHOLE LOT more fun and nimble than the bloated hogs.

One thing the bigger ones do that the smaller ones don't... they break.


----------



## blackhillshonda

I plow with a 2003 Rancher and 2007 Forman. I am here to tell you that you don't need anything bigger than a Rancher. It will push a bunch of snow. Tires are the key to any machine. Getting into tight spaces is where a smaller machine really shines over the behemouth machines. And besides, with the price of a large machine, I can nearly buy too smaller ones or a really nice Jeep TJ. Don't believe the hype of needing a huge machine. Its kinda like off-roading, Its the driver that makes the difference. If you need that big a machine, chances are you are trying to overcome skills. I have been a trail guide for 15 years and I see it all the time. No offense intended to anyone.


----------



## ALC-GregH

jasonv;1512016 said:


> There is absolutely no point in a 4-wheeler over 400cc. You don't gain anything at all. A few of the manufacturers are using the "ours has more power" BS to sell them to stupid people. The reality is that a 400 can go anywhere a bigger one can go, can do just as much work as a bigger one can do, can keep up with the bigger ones, and is a WHOLE LOT more fun and nimble than the bloated hogs.
> 
> One thing the bigger ones do that the smaller ones don't... they break.


Now I see why you think a atv can't bust open a 3ft drift. You're using a toy atv to do the job. :laughing:
You also forgot to call BS on the other guy that said he pushed 12" of snow.


----------



## jasonv

ALC-GregH;1512429 said:


> Now I see why you think a atv can't bust open a 3ft drift. You're using a toy atv to do the job. :laughing:
> You also forgot to call BS on the other guy that said he pushed 12" of snow.


A "toy" is one that is oversized, because it is there to make the owner feel big. Not actually do anything useful.

I don't care what kind of nonsense you think you know, it comes down to physics. If the BLADE is a quarter the height of the snow, you aren't going to plow anything.


----------



## ALC-GregH

jasonv;1512574 said:


> A "toy" is one that is oversized, because it is there to make the owner feel big. Not actually do anything useful.
> 
> I don't care what kind of nonsense you think you know, it comes down to physics.* If the BLADE is a quarter the height of the snow, you aren't going to plow anything*.


Again, you seem to have lost that clue.


----------



## RLM

I know a lot of guys use the 400 class machines for sidewalk work, when I bought mine I ended up buying a 500, only because the price was only a few hundred more (both single cylinder machines), to jump to a 650 (twin cylinder) was I think $ 1500. I bought a used 300 (that i dont plow with) after the 500. I'm sure the 300 would be fine as well, from my experience you run out of traction (because of low weight), long before you run out of power with either of my machines.


----------



## jasonv

RLM;1512897 said:


> I know a lot of guys use the 400 class machines for sidewalk work, when I bought mine I ended up buying a 500, only because the price was only a few hundred more (both single cylinder machines), to jump to a 650 (twin cylinder) was I think $ 1500. I bought a used 300 (that i dont plow with) after the 500. I'm sure the 300 would be fine as well, from my experience you run out of traction* (because of low weight)*, long before you run out of power with either of my machines.


Exactly.
Its amazing all the people who think you need 700 hp to haul a bag of mulch from home depot. There's a link to a video somewhere on this site, about an old timer snow plow busting, must be about 8 foot drifts. 150 hp. Oh, almost forgot to add... it had about an 8 foot blade. That's 8 foot TALL.

You can't plow snow that's deeper than the machine you're plowing with. Greg there was claiming up to 5 foot drifts... with a 3 foot tall 4-wheeler with a 1 foot blade. NOT HAPPENING.


----------



## Antlerart06

jasonv;1512574 said:


> A "toy" is one that is oversized, because it is there to make the owner feel big. Not actually do anything useful.
> 
> I don't care what kind of nonsense you think you know, it comes down to physics. If the BLADE is a quarter the height of the snow, you aren't going to plow anything.


It can be done It will take longer his way but his overhead is a lot less then somebody would plow it with a Skidloader and do it 1/3 of the time takes him do a driveway

So yes it can be done I wont do it


----------



## jasonv

Antlerart06;1513132 said:


> It can be done It will take longer his way but his overhead is a lot less then somebody would plow it with a Skidloader and do it 1/3 of the time takes him do a driveway
> 
> So yes it can be done I wont do it


No, it is physically impossible. It really CAN'T be done.


----------



## Reb

Plowing snow is like eating cereal, take a spoon full at a time.


----------



## Antlerart06

jasonv;1513216 said:


> No, it is physically impossible. It really CAN'T be done.


O yes 2 yrs ago we got 24'' snow and wind and was blowing 25-30 mph all the time it was snowing and I drive a F350 with a V plow and drifts was 8-9ft tall Some the drifts I had to just take 1/3 of the plow keep working it till the drift was gone Same apply to a atv just take little at a time 
Its possible just takes time


----------



## condo plow

Fwilamosky;1511316 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a atv for snow removal in the next few weeks here in Ohio. My question is do I buy used and save some cash or finance a new one? Also, what size atv would be ideal for snow, 350,450,700??Any input would help.
> 
> I'm mainly doing driveways and 2 smaller commercial lots


IMO the bigger the CC the more snow you can push as in soft fluffy snow to wet heavy snow. And push more snow farther. And the more fun you will have...


----------



## My07Brute

To the bigger machine haters.....

I am a big guy, I don't fit on smaller machines....the bigger machine "Fits me"

My knees don't like the cramped feeling on a smaller Prarie 360 or Big bear 400 class.

And please stop being foolish saying anything over 400-500 is a waste. You are truly showing your ignorance because you have no clue the type of riding others do.

We ride everything, slow mountain trails, open coal hills and everything in between, my machine does everything I need with ease except tight trails.

*Again, the machine all depends on the rider and what kind of riding and use they want from the quad.*

(BTW, the riding instructor in our group ride a 850xp, he does not like the smaller machines....FWIW)


----------



## ALC-GregH

jasonv;1513216 said:


> No, it is physically impossible. It really CAN'T be done.


 I bet you're a "book smart" type of guy? I live in the real world where experience guides you through life not a book.

Jason, I won't argue with you about it. I know what I did 3 years ago when we had 28" of snow. At this point it's useless to keep reiterating what I did. Believe what you want.

This was on the way to a few accounts.


----------



## Antlerart06

ALC-GregH;1515284 said:


> I bet you're a "book smart" type of guy? I live in the real world where experience guides you through life not a book.
> 
> Jason, I won't argue with you about it. I know what I did 3 years ago when we had 28" of snow. At this point it's useless to keep reiterating what I did. Believe what you want.
> 
> This was on the way to a few accounts.


Lets see the photos of the accounts you plowed not what the State crew cleaned
That spot must drift bad looking farther down the road doesnt look to deep


----------



## ALC-GregH

It's still deep out farther. You just can't tell by the pic. I don't have any pics of the work I was doing. I was way too busy to think about it. The pic is a example of the amount of snow we got from the storm.


----------



## My07Brute

But its physically not possible to plow that much snow with a ATV...











There's more on Youtube.....


----------



## My07Brute

Oh no he didn't just plow that much snow with a lil 300!






(no, that's not the best way to plow....but it worked)


----------



## My07Brute

400.....3 feet of snow.....


----------



## Antlerart06

My07Brute;1516024 said:


> 400.....3 feet of snow.....


Wow wonder how long took him do that 
That was some powder snow there I never get that type snow mine 90% time is wet


----------



## ALC-GregH

jasonv;1513216 said:


> No, it is physically impossible. It really CAN'T be done.





My07Brute;1516024 said:


> 400.....3 feet of snow.....


Jason, can you watch the YT clip and tell me why it can't be done again? thanks

Seems the Prairie 400 has a Warn plow like the one I have. I also have a deflector and markers on mine. 3ft is nothing. It might take longer to get it done but it can be cleared down to asphalt without a problem. Well, you might get stuck once and have to do a bit of shoveling.


----------



## Antlerart06

QUOTE=ALC-GregH;1518288]

It might take longer to get it done .[/QUOTE]
Thats the Key Time

More time you spend less you make unless you are doing it by the hour


----------



## badgerman

Well cc size isnt a huge factor here just make sure if you get a smaller mid size quad it has low range. I own a ATV touring company called Wild Badger Tours and we have a fleet of 8 four wheeler's 6 polaris and 2 kawasaki prairie's 360's and the smaller simpler machine the Prairie is a much more Reliable machine because it is built SIMPLE Air cooled with oilcooler (no water pump to break,hoses to leak, sensors to go bad etc,) also does not have independent rear suspension (so less moving parts to break) consider this stuff when shopping for a atv sometimes all the "BELLS AND WHISTLE'S " screw ya.. Example - all the polaris quads we have are brand new this past may and have broke down a lot with all different things breaking and our 09 Prairies which are plain jane quads have NEVER broke down EVER! Also these quads are used and abused daily.. When their is less to break it will be a more reliable machine.. Check out our web site every one http://wildbadgertours.com/


----------



## Antlerart06

badgerman;1526969 said:


> Well cc size isnt a huge factor here just make sure if you get a smaller mid size quad it has low range. I own a ATV touring company called Wild Badger Tours and we have a fleet of 8 four wheeler's 6 polaris and 2 kawasaki prairie's 360's and the smaller simpler machine the Prairie is a much more Reliable machine because it is built SIMPLE Air cooled with oilcooler (no water pump to break,hoses to leak, sensors to go bad etc,) also does not have independent rear suspension (so less moving parts to break) consider this stuff when shopping for a atv sometimes all the "BELLS AND WHISTLE'S " screw ya.. Example - all the polaris quads we have are brand new this past may and have broke down a lot with all different things breaking and our 09 Prairies which are plain jane quads have NEVER broke down EVER! Also these quads are used and abused daily.. When their is less to break it will be a more reliable machine.. Check out our web site every one http://wildbadgertours.com/


If the Kaw are better Why didnt you just buy all Kaw
My 2001 polaris has never left me high and dry
Most I spent on mine was was a belt and tires

Im going book mark your site Every summer we go ride somewhere 
This past summer we went to U P Mich


----------



## badgerman

Antlerart06;1526974 said:


> If the Kaw are better Why didnt you just buy all Kaw
> My 2001 polaris has never left me high and dry
> Most I spent on mine was was a belt and tires
> 
> Im going book mark your site Every summer we go ride somewhere
> This past summer we went to U P Mich


We went with some polaris models cause we needed some 2-up ATV'S and they make the most affordable one's on the market. Dont get me wrong they are good machine's however they do break down more often than the simpler design prairie.. Also keep in mind these machines are rode far more than the average person so they see the wear in tear that a regular atv owners quad sees in pry few years or more in pry 2 months lol.. Both are good quads in fact they all are really... check us out on face book also..


----------



## ScubaSteve728

kawasaki 360 is a really good smaller cc quad on an midsize frame 
i love mine and have moved quite a lot of snow here in new england since 07 with it never had one major problem


----------



## Dave T

A couple years back, we had around 15" of light fluffy snow. My quad pushed it no problem. I'm sure that it could have handled 2 ft of that type of snow without much problem... just would have taken longer. Once you plow enough out of the way that you can get up a little momentum going, it's really not bad at all. 

A couple of weeks later, we had a rain/sleet/snow storm that left around 5 to 6 inches of wet, heavy "slop". Now that was tough to plow. As a matter of fact, that was the only time I've ever locked up the front diff when plowing to keep it moving. 

Anyhow, back to the posters original question. I remember seeing my son plowing with his old Suzuki 250 King Quad. That thing was nearly unstoppable. Of course, it had incredible gearing, good tires, weight on the front and rear racks, and the center of gravity of a manhole cover. :laughing: 

Traction, weight in the right spots, and momentum. Thumbs Up


----------



## ScubaSteve728

ScubaSteve728;1527447 said:


> kawasaki 360 is a really good smaller cc quad on an midsize frame
> i love mine and have moved quite a lot of snow here in new england since 07 with it never had one major problem


im 6'3 around 300 pounds and i fit fine on my prairie 360


----------



## 03sd

It's all personal preferance imho, a small used machine will do as much as a new one that costs 9k. my neighbor has plowed his driveway for years with a little polaris xplorer 350 two cycle I have personally seen him plow well over a foot, like everyone is saying its not bs its a fact.


----------



## sm04257

i use a hybrid atv, a honda big red 250 engine mounted on as big bear 400 frame,not very pretty but it gets the job done especially it being 2wd unit,weights and chains on the back help a lot


----------



## RickO

jasonv;1512574 said:


> A "toy" is one that is oversized, because it is there to make the owner feel big. Not actually do anything useful.
> 
> I don't care what kind of nonsense you think you know, it comes down to physics. If the BLADE is a quarter the height of the snow, you aren't going to plow anything.


Actually I feel bigger on the 400. I own a kaw Brute force 750 and I sat on a 400 before buying it. 400 felt like a kids toy to my frame. I'm not average sized you see. I think it is funny that some people think that what works for them should work for everyone.

So the whole CC thing doesn't mean anything.. wow... why don't you plow with a kids ATV then. Why don't farmers plow with their Garden tractors.

You shouldn't call people with a different opinion than you stupid... you know what it makes you sound... 
ussmileyflag


----------



## plowboss

I use a Polaris sportsman 800 on long walks and small entrys into buildings, Works great, even in deep snow (which I say is 5 to 8 inches. They all have enough power, its the extra weight of the bigger atvs that seem to help keep the atv stable. Takes quite a bit to bush the atv to one side.


----------

